# Football teams



## The Barbarian (Jul 5, 2009)

Just wandered if there was any football ( soccer) teams around Dubai?
. Just desperate to get playing again and want to find a team who play and train most weeks, the only teams i could really find were pro or top flight, I aint bad but no where near that standard!!

If anyone could put me in the direction of a good sunday league standard team it would be much appreciated! 

thanks


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Barbarian (sound more like a rugby player)

There is an amateur league in Dubai with 3 divisons. The standard is similar to what you would expect in a Sunday league in the UK. I played for Dubai Creek last year who were in the premier league but we're considering doing the manly thing of dropping down a league as most of the lads are ageing and/or crocked like me. Your welcome to come along when we train on Mondays (location for next week yet to be arranged) but we definately aren't a team that takes things seriously if thats what your looking for, we even decided that we couldn't be ar*#d to train any more last season and we just turned up for games. The social side of it is much more active though with regular get togethers for drinks.

If you want to take things (much) more seriously have a look at the likes of Safa who have 3 teams and train as if they are semi professionals (but don't play like it)

Let me know if you fancy it and i'll keep you informed of the details.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah that sounds great to me! definately keep me informed, Is it Saturdays you play? and when does the season start? I will deff come training so let me know


----------



## Crammyman (Jun 17, 2008)

Alright mate, 

Its diiferent out here because of the lack of available pitches, most games take place at the rugby 7s stadium, so they are spread over different nights of the week. I think the season will start around the beginning of October but we should have a couple of friendlies first I would imagine.

I'll let you know the details of training this week as soon as I do but it will probably be on Monday night. I think we might be out for a few beers next weekend aswell if that interests you.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah the 7s ground is spot on anyway, I know there quite well because I have been to watch my mate play rugger there! Ill let you know about the drinks next week, being my first month here im a bit short on cash till payday, but ill see how its looking nearer the time. To be honest your lot sound the ideal team to me, I was kinda after a social team anyway who dont take themselves too seriously! Definately keep in touch with regards training.


----------



## NCFC (Feb 9, 2010)

The Barbarian said:


> Yeah the 7s ground is spot on anyway, I know there quite well because I have been to watch my mate play rugger there! Ill let you know about the drinks next week, being my first month here im a bit short on cash till payday, but ill see how its looking nearer the time. To be honest your lot sound the ideal team to me, I was kinda after a social team anyway who dont take themselves too seriously! Definately keep in touch with regards training.


I would definitely be interested in playing over in Dubai. I realise it's mid-season but wonder if there might be any teams still looking for players?
Cheers


----------

